# مصر التى فى خاطرى وفى دمى .........



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2014)

*فى وقت ما ....... فى زمن ما ...... كانت هناك دولة اسمها مصر ..... كانت جميلة الجميلات .... أنيقة فى شوارعها وميادينها .....

كانت كذلك .... رغم انها كانت أسيرة منذ ما يزيد عن الفين وخمسماءة عام .... لكنها لم تكن كسيرة رغم أنها أسيرة .... فقد كانت دائما ما تهضم مُحتليها .... فرس .... يونانيين ..... رومان .... عربان ..... أمويين .... عباسيين .... ايوبيين .... فاطميين .... طولونيين ..... مماليك ..... عثمانيين ....... بونابرتيين ..... البانيين ..... انجليزيين ..... هضمتهم جميعا ....... وعلمت بنيها ان كل من يحتلها يقولوله يا عمى ..... فكان للمصريين أعمام من كل لون ومن كل جنس ..... ومن كل صفائح قمامة العالم .....

ثم جاء محمد نجيب وحكم مصر ..... مصرى من أم سودانية ...... وتوالى بعدها حكم مصر ظباط ...... فماذا حدث ......

لن أحكى ما حدث ..... خوفا من الجهات السيادية  ...... مش قدهم انا ..... لكن سأدع الصور تتكلم ...... سأعرض عليكم مصر ..... التى لم نعرفها  *


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2014)

*



باب الحديد .. كوبرى الليمون..1887 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2014)

*



اثار القصف الانجليزى على الاسكندرية بعد مذبحة الأجانب سنة 1882م
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2014)

*



اثار القصف الانجليزى على الاسكندرية بعد مذبحة الأجانب 1882م​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2014)

*



اثار القصف الانجليزى على الاسكندرية بعد مذبحة الأجانب 1882م*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (16 يناير 2014)

متابع .....


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2014)

*



القاهرة ........ 1870-1880 *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2014)

*



روعة فن التصوير الفوتوغرافى ابرز جمال هذه المأذنة ...... تصوير سنة 1890م*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2014)

*



الملك فاروق لقاء مع الوفد .....1937 *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2014)

*متااااااااااااااااابعة *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يناير 2014)

*الموضوع حلو أأأأأوى
ومجهود جميل ومُنسق 
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 يناير 2014)

موضوع اكثر من رائع

اشكرك ابي صوت صارخ

و متابع​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2014)

*



ابراج الحمام - اسيوط 1930*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2014)

*



ابراج الحمام - اسيوط 1930*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2014)

*



ابراج الحمام - اسيوط 1930
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2014)

*



ابراج الحمام - اسيوط 1930*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2014)

*



جلالة الملك فؤاد مع الزعيم سعد زغلول يفتتح المقر الجديد للجمعية الجغرافية المصرية ......ابريل 1925 ..​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2014)

*



اجتماع اعضاء المكتب التنفيذى للنادى الاهلى .. عام 1914*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2014)

*



استاد اسكندرية الرياضى 1930
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2014)

*



أدفو .. حوالى 1880*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2014)

*



ارمنت .. الاقصر .. حوالى 1862*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2014)

*



اسرة من اسوان ..حوالى 1890 م*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2014)

*



اسوان .. ادفو .. مشهد من الجو .. حوالى 1936*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2014)

*



اسوان .. حوالى 1862م*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2014)

*



اسوان .. ومشهد عن قرب لاحد شوارعها ..1938م​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2014)

*




أسوان ... حوالى 1870م
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2014)

*



افتتاح سد اسوان بحضور الخديو عباس حلمى 1906*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (17 يناير 2014)

الموضوع فكرته جميله جدا 
والصور حاجه جديده جدا 
اماكن عايشين فيها بس اول مره نشوفها كده 
تسلم ايديك استاذى ربنا يباركك


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 يناير 2014)

مصر حلوه كثير


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2014)

*



الاسكندرية .. الصيادين ولم الشبك .. منذ حوالى 90 سنة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2014)

*



الاسكندرية .. الشارع الجديد
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2014)

*



الاسكندرية .. البورصة .. حوالى عام 1906 م*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2014)

*



الاسكندرية .. 1880 – 1890*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2014)

*



الاسكندرية .. .. ميدان محمد على 1870 تقريبا(المنشية)*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2014)

*



50-	الإسكندرية - شارع سعد زغلول حوالى 1870​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2014)

*



49-	الأسكندرية - شارع البورصة ....1870 تقريبا​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2014)

*



الإسكندرية - العـطـاريـن بعد قصف الأسطول الإنجليزى ....1882م*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2014)

*



الاسطول الانجليزى يصوب حمم مدافعه وتظهر سحب الدخان من بر الاسكندرية ... صورة فوتوغرافية 1882م*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2014)

*



الاسطول الانجليزى يدخل من جهة قناة السويس 1882م*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2014)

*



الأدميرال سيمور قائد الأسطول البريطاني الذى قصف الأسكندرية 1882
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2014)

*



احد شهداء العدوان الانجليزى 1882*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2014)

*



اثار القصف والعدوان الانجليزى .. ويبدو منزل نوبار باشا ومسجد الشيخ ابراهيم...1882م*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2014)

*



اثار القصف الانجليزى على الاسكندرية .. ومسجد الشيخ مجاهد الذى كان يصلى فيه الزعيم احمد عرابى... 1882م*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2014)

*



اثار القصف الانجليزى على الاسكندرية 1882- شارع البوسطة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2014)

*



اثار القصف الانجليزى على الاسكندرية 1882م بعد مذبحة الأجانب*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2014)

*




اثار القصف الانجليزى على كنيسة بالاسكندرية 1882م بعد مذبحة الأجانب*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2014)

*



اثار القصف الانجليزى على الاسكندرية 1882م بعد مذبحة الأجانب*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يناير 2014)

*



اثار القصف الانجليزى على الاسكندرية 1882م بعد مذبحة الأجانب*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يناير 2014)

*بجد موضوع حضرتك يستحق ألف تقييم
وفرصة رائعة لهذا الجيل يتعرف على بلده وتاريخها 
من خلال الصور 
بالنسبة لى تاريخ القصف الأنجليزى للأسكندرية أول مرة أراه 
صور نادرة تستحق ان تُحفظ
مرة أخرى شكراً لحضرتك 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 يناير 2014)

*موضوع قيم جدا 
انا من عشاق التاريخ 
وفكره جامده انه يبقي تاريخ مصور*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2014)

*



احدى الروائع التى تم التقاطها حوالى 1862 م ..*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2014)

*




احدى روائع القرن التاسع عشر
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2014)

*



اسرة من الفلاحين تمر فى احد شوارع القاهرة فى مشهد معتاد 1911
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2014)

*



اسيوط .. مشهد من احدى القرى .. منذ حوالى 100 سنة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2014)

*



اسيوط فى صورة رائعة من الزمن الجميل
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2014)

*



إفتتاح استديو بالقاهرةعام 1873*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2014)

*



الازهر مابين عامى 1880-1890م*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2014)

*



الاحتفال بجلوس جلالة الملك فاروق على عرش مصر 1936*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2014)

*



لوحة جدارية أعلى مدخل مسجد طومان باى
55-	بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم امر بتجديد هذه / المباركة سيدنا ومولانا ومالك رقنا السلطان المالك الملك العادل صاحب /الديار المصرية والبلاد الشامية والقلاع السوحلية والأقطار الحجازية سلطان/الحاكم طولها والعرض القائم بالسنة والفرض المجاهد المؤيد المنصور وصاحب /(البندق)العالم السلطان الملك العادل ابو النصر طومان باى عز نصره بتاريخ شهر رمضان .......*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2014)

*




صورة رائعة تُظهر مدينة القاهرة قديماً, ويظهر في الصورة "مسجد محمد على", "قلعة الجبل", و"مسجد السلطان حسن .. و"مساكن القاهرة القديمة" هذه الصوره بين عامى 1870 - 1875*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2014)

*الصور منقووووووووووووووووووووووولة طبعا *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يناير 2014)

*



الاسكندرية .. الكُتاب ... منذ حوالى 90 سنة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يناير 2014)

*



الاسكندرية .. النبى دانيال*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يناير 2014)

*



الاسكندرية .. حوالى 1890*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يناير 2014)

*



الاسكندرية .. عامود السوارى
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يناير 2014)

*



الاسكندرية .. مشهد جميل .. ميدان محمد على*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يناير 2014)

*



الاسكندرية .. منذ حوالى 100 سنة ... ويظهر مبنى البورصة... أنشئ مبنى بورصة الأسكندرية في العام 1899 خلال عهد الخديوى عباس الثانى بميدان محمد علي *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يناير 2014)

*



الاسكندرية .. ميدان محمد على (المنشية)  .. حوالى عام 1900م*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يناير 2014)

*



الاسكندرية ...حوالى 1907م
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يناير 2014)

*



الاسكندرية .. مشهد لأحد شوارعها .. منذ حوالى 100 سنة*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 يناير 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الصور منقووووووووووووووووووووووولة طبعا *​



اكيد يعني مش حضرتك اللي مصورهم ^___^

بس الصور جميلة

شكراً استاذي


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (19 يناير 2014)

اشمعنى معظم الصور من الاسكندريه؟ شكله المصور اسكندرانيه


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 يناير 2014)

*,.*

*أحلى شئ إن كل صورة بتحكى حكآية *
من أجمل آلموضوعآت إللى قآبلتهآ فى حيآتى 





*.،*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2014)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> اشمعنى معظم الصور من الاسكندريه؟ شكله المصور اسكندرانيه



*صبرا جميلا ..... فالقاهرة ستقود الاغلبية .....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2014)

*



قصر الجزيرة 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2014)

*



قصر راس التين ... الاسكندرية*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2014)

*



قصر زيزينيا بالاسكندرية  - زيزينيا هو كونت يونانى الأصل استقر بالأسكندرية في عهد محمد علي باشا*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2014)

*



قصر عابدين .. يناير 1892 وحفل تنصيب الخديو عباس حلمى بعد صدور فرمان الباب العالى*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2014)

*



قناع تابوت توت عنخ أمون - يعود تاريخة لأكثر من 3500 سنة ..... عندما كانت البشرية فى الظلمات
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2014)

*



كاتب يكتب خطاب لفتى صغير .. وحديث وابتسامات جميلة .. حوالى 1922
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2014)

*



معبد كلابشة - جنوب مصر
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2014)

*



كوبرى قصر النيل فى احد المشاهد الجميلة منذ حوالى 130 سنة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2014)

*



كوبرى قصر النيل
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2014)

*



الاسكندرية 1882 ...والقوات الانجليزية تداهم منزل الزعيم احمد عرابى وتستولى على الاسلحة الموجودة به*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2014)

*



أنها ليست مدينة اوربية .. بل انها الاسكندرية .. عروس البحر الابيض بحق سنة 1911
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2014)

*



غدوة عائلية -  حوالى 1910
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2014)

*



مأذنة مسجد البردينى ... عــــــام 1842*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2014)

*



متجر بالقاهرة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2014)

*



متحف بولاق بالقاهرة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2014)

*



مجموعة محمد بك أبو الذهب وجامع الأزهر*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2014)

*



مجموعة من سيوف العثمانيين - محمد الثانى - سليم الاول - بايزيد الثانى*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2014)

*



محل بخان الخليلى ..عام 1875 ....
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2014)

*



محل بيع لوازم سيارات . ومحل لبيع انواع الفخار المختلفة وطفلة تختبر المنتج  - بور سعيد حوالى 1931​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2014)

*



محل بيع مصابيح ... من اللمبة الصفيح الى الفوانيس الكبيرة - حوالى 1875*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2014)

*



محل فول .. وبجواره محل قصب .. حيث كان يقطع القصب وينظف ويباع .. احدى حارات القاهرة منذ حوالى 130 سنة ووجوه مصرية طيبة​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2014)

*



مخزن ومعرض القلل القناوى ... منذ حوالى 120 سنة
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2014)

*



مسجد ابراهيم باشا - الأسكندرية 1900*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2014)

*



مسجد ابن طولون*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2014)

*




السبيل الموجود أول شارع الجمهورية من أتجاه ميدان رمسيس عام 1902*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يناير 2014)

*







فرديناند دى لسبس​
صاحب مشروع حفر قناة السويس التي ربطت البحرين المتوسط والأحمر لأول مرة عام 1869. وافتتحت في عهد الخديوي إسماعيل في 16 نوفمبر 1869.
نشأته
ولد فرديناند دي لسبس في ضاحية فرساي القريبة من باريس بفرنسا في 19 نوفمبر عام 1805 لأسرة عريقة ترجع جذورها لعدة قرون مضت.عمل أكثر أفرادها بالدبلوماسية واشتهرت بمواقفها المؤيدة لنابليون. قضى أعوامه الأولى في إيطاليا حيث عمل مع والده ثم التحق بالتعليم في كلية هنري الرابع بباريس.
عام1803 أوفد نابليون مبعوثا شخصياإلي مصر هو ماتيو ديليسبس والد فرديناند وكان مقربا لشيوخ الأزهر خاصة علماء الديوان الذي كان نابليون قد أسسه في القاهرة, وكان أن التقط في أثناء فترة الفراغ السياسي من1801 إلي 1805 الطابع الخاص الذي يميز الضابط الألباني محمد علي فاقترب منه قبل أن يقربه إليه ثم يقربه من العلماء , وما لبث أن تولى محمد علي حكم مصر بإرادة شعبية واستدعى نابليون ماتيو ديليسبس وحل محله فرنسي آخر هو دوروفيتي وأصبح المستشار الفعلي السياسي والعسكري والإداري لمحمد علي. وكان آخر ماطلبه ماتيو ديليسبس من محمد علي قبل رحيله هو الأخذ بيد ابنه الوليد فرديناند.
و في سن السابعة والعشرين اختير فرديناند دي لسبس قنصلا مساعدا لفرنسا بالإسكندرية عام 1832.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يناير 2014)

*



الخديو اسماعيل ...​
تولى الخديوى إسماعيل حكم مصر في يناير 1863 وتحمس لمشروع قناة السويس ولذلك أنشأ محافظة القنال في مارس 1863 برئاسة إسماعيل حمدى بك وفى أواخر ذلك العام وتحديداً في 15 ديسمبر 1863 بلغت الترعة الحلوة مدينة السويس.

محمد سعيد باشا (1822-1863)........
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 المصدر (موقع فاروق مصر) .. والموضوع يوضح حقيقة الرجل .. له ماله وعليه ماعليه بعيدا عن التسطيح والتشويه ....
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 نشأته :
هو ابن محمد علي ولد سنة 1822 ، وهو عم سلفه الخديوى عباس حلمى الاول الا انه اصغر منه سنا ، واختار له والده السلك البحري فدربه على فنون البحرية وجعل شأنه شأن تلاميذها ، ولعل هذه النشأه مما حبب الى نفسه مبادىء الديمقراطية ، فقد كان اثناء دراسته زميلا لطائفه من التلاميذ ممن خصصهم ابوه لدراسة الفنون البحرية ، يعيش عيشتهم ويسير على نهجهم ، وينظر اليهم كما ينظر الطالب الى اقربائه واصدقائه .
ولما أتم دراسته انتظم في خدمة الأسطول قومندانا لأحدى البوارج التى كانت ترفع علم مصر فوق ظهر البحار ، واعتاد النظام الذي هو أساس الحياة العسكرية ، فكان يحترم رؤساءه ويتساوى فى ذلك مع زملائه ضباط الاسطول ، وارتقي سعيد في المراتب البحرية حتى وصل في أواخر عهد أبيه إلى منصب "سر عسكر الدوننمه" أي القائد العام للأسطول ، فهذه النشأه كان لها اثرها فى اعتياده على المبادىء الديمقراطية ممع جعله عند تولى العرش يميل الى المصريين ، ويعمل على ترقيتهم وتقدمهم ورفاهيتهم .
اخلاقه :
كانت طيبة القلب وسلامة القصد والكرم والشجاعه والصراحه والميل الى الخير والتسامح وحب العدل والنفور من الظلم هى اهم الصفات البارزة فى اخلاق سعيد باشا ، الا انه الى جانب الصفات السابقة كان ضعيف الاراده وكثير التردد ، لايستقر على رأى واحد ، ومن هنا جاء تخبطه فى الخطط والبرامج والاعمال ، بالاضافه الى انصياعه الى خلطائه من الاوربيين ، بالاضافه الى سرعة تأثره بما يسمعه وكذلك سرعة غضبة ورجوعه عن غضبه لاوهى الاسباب ، وكان اسرافه هو نقطة الضعف الاساسية فيه ، وقد التجأ الى الاستدانه من البيوت المالية الاوروبيه ، وقد كان حسن الظن بالاوروبيين ، وخاصة الفرنسيين مما جعل المسيو فردينان دلسبس يؤثر عليه تأثيرا كبيرا ، وقد ادى هذا كله الى ان يصبح للاجانب اليد العليا فى مرافق البلاد ، ويسيطرون على الحكومه وسيادتها ، وصار لأى قنصل اوروبى نفوذ لم يكن متوفرا لهم من قبل سواء فى عهد محمد على او الخديوى ابراهيم او الخديوى عباس .
اصلاحاته واهم اعماله : 
المجال الزراعى :
بذل سعيد باشا جهودا كبيره فى اصلاح حالة الفلاحين ، فأعطاهم حق الملكية للاراضى الزراعية ، وسن لهذا الغرض قانونه المشهور باللائحه السعيدية الصادرة فى 5 اغسطس سنة 1858 ، وهى تعتبر من اعظم اصلاحاته ، لانها اساس التشريع الخاص بملكية الاطيان فى القطر المصرى ، وهى تعتبر من الاثار الخالده له والتى تذكر له بالخير .
كما الغى سعيد باشا نظام احتكار الحاصلات الزراعية ، وذلك النظام كان معمولا به فى عهد والده محمد على باشا ، وامتد الى عهد عباس حلمى الاول ، وصار للفلاح حرية التصرف فى محاصيله الزراعية وكذلك له الحريه فى اختيار المحاصيل التى يرغب فى زراعتها .
كما خفف عن الاهالى عبء الضرائب ، بالاضافه الى تجاوزه عن كافة المتأخرات التى عليهم نتيجة تراكمات عن سنوات سابقة ، وقد كانت مبلغا كبيرا من المال فى ذلك الوقت ( 800.000 جنيه ) .
المعاشات :
سن سعيد باشا لائحة المعاشات للموظفين المتقاعدين والذين بلغوا سن المعاش ، وهو الاساس الى بنى عليه نظام المعاشات المتبع فى مصر حاليا لموظفى الحكومة .
تطهير ترعة المحمودية :
اهتم سعيد باشا بتطهير ترعة المحمودية ، حيث انه منذ انشائها فى عهد محمد على باشا لم تقم الحكومه بتطهيرها ، وكذلك مر عهد عباس حلمى الاول دون ان يهتم ايضا بها ، وعندما تولى سعيد باشا حكم مصر اهتم بتطهير ترعة المحموديه ، وقد لجأ الى المسيو موجيل بك كبير المهندسين فيما يحتاجه هذا العمل الضخم ، الذى يكاد يمثل حفرا جديدا لها لان الطمى كان قد سد قاعها ، فحسب المسيو موجيل بك كبير المهندسين مقدار مايجب رفعه من الاتربه فى قاعها فبلغ ثلاثة ملايين متر مكعب على طول الترعه التى يبلغ ثمانين كيلو مترا ، وتحتاج الى سبعة وستين الف عامل لتطهير الترعة فى مدة لاتتجاوز ثلاثين يوما فقط ، فأصدر الخديوى سعيد امره الى المديريات لكى تقوم بأرسال العدد المطلوب من الفلاحين ، وقامت المديريات بالفعل بأرسال 115 الف عامل ، فوزع هذا العدد بطول الترعة ووزعت عليهم الفؤوس بمعدل فأس لكل خمسة من العمال ، فكان واحد منهم يحفر بالفأس والثانى يملأ الغلقان من الردم ، والثلاثه الاخرون يحملونها الى جانب الترعة ، وظل العمل على تلك الوتيره ، واهتم سعيد خلال تلك الفترة بصحة العمال ، فأحضر لهم الاطباء يشرفون على حالتهم الصحية طوال مدة العمل ، وبالفعل تم تطهير ترعة المحمودية فى اثنين وعشرين يوما دون ان يموت اى احد من العمال ، وذلك بعكس ماحدث اثناء حفرها فى عهد محمد على .
وقد كان هذا العمل الضخم وتنفيذه فى تلك المدة القصيرة لهو دليل على عظمة وقدرة الفلاح المصرى العظيم فى انشاء اعمال العمران التى تنوء بها الجماعات من الشعوب الاخرى .
وكان نجاح هذا المشروع هو الدافع الحقيقى وراء تشجيع مسيو فردينان دلسبس على اغراء سعيد باشا على تسخير الالاف من الفلاحين فى حفر قناة السويس ، وبالفعل وقع سعيد باشا اسيرا لهذا الاغراء الى عاد بالضرر بعد ذلك على مصر والمصريين .
السكك الحديدية والتلغرافات :
توفى عباس حلمى الاول قبل ان يتم خط السكه الحديد بين القاهره والاسكندرية ، فأتمه سعيد باشا سنة 1856 ، وسار الخط عن طريق كفر الزيات وبنها حتى وصل الى العاصمه ، ولم تكن الكبارى بنيت على النيل ، فكان القطار عند اجتيازه الفرعين ينقل على مراكب خاصه تسير به من بر الى اخر .
اصلاحاته الحربيه وبثه الروح القوميه فى الجيش :
اشتهر سعيد باشا بميله الى الجيش ، وربما يرجع ذلك الى نشأته الاولى على ظهر الاسطول حيث حببت اليه الحياه الحربيه ، فأهتم بترقية شئون الجند ، وكان كثيرا مايقضى ايامه فى معسكر الجيش ، وتعرض عليه شئون الحكومه وهو وسط الجنود .
وقد بذل جهدا كبيرا فى سبيل تحسين احوال الجيش من الناحيه الماديه والمعنويه ، وكان الجيش قد اضمحل فى عهد عباس حلمى الاول ، وفقد الروح التى كانت تفيض عليه صفات العظمه والبطوله فى عهد محمد على وابراهيم باشا ، فعمل سعيد باشا على ان يرد الى الجيش صبغته الوطنيه ، وبذل جهدا كبيرا فى تحسين احواله ، فقرر تقصير مدة الخدمه العسكرية ، كما جعلها اجباريه للجميع ، كما اهتم بحالة الجنود والترفيه عنهم من ناحية الغذاء والمسكن والملبس وحسن المعاملة ، وكان لهذا الاصلاح اثره على المجندين واهاليهم .
كما اهتم سعيد باشا بالبحرية المصرية بعد مااصابها من الاضمحلال والاهمال فى عهد عباس حلمى الاول ، فأهتم بالاسطول البحرى ، وقام بأصلاح السفن الحربيه المصرية بعد عودتها من حرب القرم وانشاء سفن جديده ، الا ان انجلترا خافت ان تعود الى مصر قوتها البحرية التى كانت لها فى عهد محمد على ، فأقنعت الحكومة التركيه بأن تمنع سعيد باشا من ان يقوم بتجديد الاسطول ، واقنعت السلطان بأن هذا العمل ان تم ربما يكون خطرا يهدد تركيا كما حدث فى عهد محمد على ، فأقتنع السلطان لهذه الدسائس واصدر اوامره الى سعيد باشا بالتوقف عن اصلاح سفن الاسطول او انشاء سفن جديده الا بأمره ، وكان هذا سببا لأضمحلال قوة مصر البحرية .
اهتمامه بالملاحه البحرية :
احداهما بحرية وهى شركة الملاحه النيلية والتى اسسها سنة 1854 وكان الغرض منها نقل الحاصلات والمسافرين بطريق النيل على البواخر .
والشركة الثانيه هى شكرى الملاحه البحريه ( الشركة المجيدية ) وهى شركة مساهمه اسست سنة 1857 ، وقد كان رئيسها الامير مصطفى فاضل ابن ابراهيم باشا ، ومجلس ادارتها خليط بين الوطنيين والاجانب ، وهم نوبار باشا ، ( وكان وقتها لم يزل بك ) نائبا للرئيس ، وعبد الله بك والمسيو دمريكر والمسيو رويستر وسعيد افندى وهوج توربرن والمسيو زكالى .
وقد سميت ( المجيديه ) نسبة الى اسم السلطان عبد المجيد الذى كان يتولى عرش السلطنه العثمانيه انذاك ، وكان الغرض منها تسيير البواخر فى البحر الاحمر ومنه الى المحيط الهندى ثم الخليج الفارسى ، وفى البحر الابيض المتوسط ، وكانت تقوم بالملاحه بين السويس وثغور الحجاز واليمن والقصير وسواكن ومصوع ، وتنقل الحجاج ذهابا وايابا الى الحجاز ، ولها بواخر اخرى بالبحر الابيض المتوسط ، ومدة امتيازها ثلاثون عاما ، وبواخرها ترفع الراية المصرية .
الا ان هذه الشركة اصابها الاهمال فى اواخر عهد سعيد باشا لفساد ادارتها ، فحلتها الحكومة وتولت تصفيتها فى عهد اسماعيل ، واعادت الاسهم الى اصحابها مقسطه على عشر سنوات ، وحلت محلها الشركة العزيزيه التى انشأها الخديوى اسماعيل بعد ذلك .
حروب خاضتها مصر فى عهد سعيد باشا : 
اشتركت مصر فى عهد سعيد باشا فى حربين :
الاولى : حرب القرم
 الثانيه : حرب المكسيك
اهتمام سعيد باشا بالسودان :
اهتم سعيد باشا مثل ابيه بالسودان ، هذا الجزء العظيم المتمم لمصر ، وفى اول عهده جعل على باشا شركس حكمدارا للسودان ، واوفد اخاه الامير عبد الحليم باشا للتفتيش على ادارته ، واصلاح شئونه ، ولكن الامير لم يطل البقاء فيه ، حيث ظهر وباء جعله يعجل بالعوده الى مصر ، ثم اعتزم سعيد باشا ان يزور السودان بنفسه ليتفقد احواله كما فعل ابوه محمد على باشا من قبل ، فذهب اليه بصحبه مجموعه خاصه من رجاله واصدقائه ، مثل راغب باشا وذو الفقار باشا وابراهيم بك النبراوى ، ودلسبس ، واخرين ، ووصل الى الخرطوم فى 16 يناير سنة 1857 والتقى بالاعيان ، فقدموا له شكاوى كثيره خاصه بضخامة الضرائب ومظالم الحكام ، فأستمع الى شكواهم وتألم لحالتهم ، وبدأ فى ايجاد حلول مشاكلهم ، فأمر بأعفاء الاهالى من المتأخر عليهم من اموال ، وخفض الضرائب تخفيضا عظيما ووضع قاعده ثابته لتقدير قيمتها ، كما قرر عزل الموظفين الاتراك الذين كان الاهالى يشكون من سوء معاملتهم ، وبدأ فى تعويد الناس حكم انفسهم بأنشاء مجالس محليه موثقة من اعضاء يختارون من رؤساء العشائر والعائلات ، ورفع المظالم عن الاهالى ، كما انشأ محطات فى صحراء كروسكو لتسهيل نقل البريد والمسافرين بين مصر والسودان ، وانشأ نقطة عسكريه على نهر سوباط لمنع تجارة الرقيق ، كما عهد الى موجيل بك كبير المهندسين وذلك بعد عودته الى مصر عهد اليه تسهيل سبيل المواصلات بين وادى حلفا والخرطوم ، كما جعل السودان خمس مديريات مستقله فى ادارتها بعضها عن بعض ، وبعد ذلك رأى ان استقلال مديرى الاقاليم جعلهم يجنحون الى الظلم والاستبداد ويسيئوا الى الاهالى ، فألغى استقلالهم واعاد منصب حكمدار السودان .
واهتم سعيد باشا بالرحلات والاستكشافات الجغرافيه فى انحاء السودان ، فكثر عدد المكتشفين فى عهده ، الا انهم كانوا من الاجانب وتعتبر تلك هى نقطة ضعف بالنسبه للسودان من ناحية سعيد باشا .
التعليم :
لم يهتم سعيد باشا بالتعليم او بالحياة العلمية ، بل استمر الجمود الذى اصابها فى عهد الخديوى عباس ، ويعتبر اهمال سعيد للتعليم من اهم نقاط الضعف اثناء فترة حكمة على الرغم من وجود العديد من الانجازات فى مجالات اخرى .
وقد قال المسيو ( مريو ) وهو من المعجبين بالخديوى سعيد ، قال فى كتابه ( مصر الحديثه ) :
 " لايخفى ان المدارس قد اهملها عباس ، فأصابها الاضمحلال والتدهور ، وبلغت حين تولى سعيد الحكم درجه من التقهقر والفوضى جعل الباشا يرى من الحكمه اقفالها نهائيا ، بدلا من السعى فى تنظيمها ، اذ كان السعى عبثا لايجدى " .
ومما سبق يتضح ان الخديوى سعيد بدلا من ان يقوم بتطوير العمليه التعليميه والاهتمام بها وتحديثها ، وجد انه من الافضل بل واعتقد من الاسهل هو اقفال المدارس نهائيا !!! .
الوزارات :
فى سنة 1857 اعاد سعيد باشا تنظيم الدواوين الحكومية ، فجعل منها اربع وزارات وهى الداخلية والمالية والحربيه والخارجية .
ولاية القضاء :
كان الخديوى سعيد قد نال من السلطان حق اختيار القضاه بعد ان كان العمل جاريا على ان قاضى القضاه المولى من قبل السلطان هو الذى يقوم بتعيينهم ، ويعتبر هذا هو اهم اصلاح قضائى تم فى عهد سعيد باشا ، وهذا الاصلاح قد حقق الاستقلال القضائى لمصر بالاضافه الى انه قد منع مصدرا من مصادر الفساد فى النظام القضائى .
ثغرات التدخل الاجنبى :
اجتمع فى سعيد باشا عيبان اساسيان ، الاول : ضعف ارادته وقلة حظه من العزم والحزم ، والثانى : هو ثقته الزائده بالاجانب ، بحيث لم يكن يقوى على ان يخالف لهم رأيا او يرد لهم طلبا ، وقد اتخذ منهم بطانته وموضع سره ، ومن هنا انفتحت فى مصر ثغرات التدخل الاجنبى ، واهمها على الاطلاق منح امتياز قناة السويس والاستدانه من البيوت الماليه الاجنبيه .
القروض الاجنبية :
بدأ عهد القروض الاجنبية خلال حكم سعيد باشا ، وقد كانت تلك القروض هى بداية الكوارث التى اصابت البلاد بعد ذلك خلال عهد اسماعيل وتوفيق .
وليس معروفا بالتحديد ما الذى جعل سعيد باشا يلجأ الى القروض وخاصة ان هذا لم يكن من سنة ابيه ، كما ان الحكومة لم تكن فى حاجه ملحه الى الاستدانه من البيوت الماليه الاجنبيه ، فقد كانت سنوات حكم سعيد فى مجملها سنوات يسر ورخاء ، بالاضافه الى عدم وجود حروب طويلة تستنفذ موارد الحكومة المالية .
امتياز قناة السويس :
يعتبر مؤرخو اوروبا والفرنسيين خاصة بأن مشروع قناة السويس هو مفخرة سعيد باشا ، ويقولون انه بهذا العمل قد ادى اعظم خدمة للانسانية والحضارة ، وهم فيما يقولون انما ينظرون الى هذا العمل من وجهة النظر الاوروبية ، فلا شك ان قناة السويس قد افادت التجارة الاوروبية فوائد كبيره ، وذلك بتقريبها طريق المواصلات بين اوروبا والشرق ، وافادت ايضا الاستعمار الاوروبى ، لانها مكنت الدول الاستعمارية من ارسال الحملات من طريق القناة الى اسيا وافريقية لأخضاع ممالك الشرق وشعوبه ، ورفعت عن تلك الدول مشقات اجتياز طريق المحيط الاطلنطى ورأس الرجاء الصالح .
لذلك فأنه من الوجهه الاوروبيه فأنه لاجدال فى ان فتح قناة السويس عاد بأعظم الفوائد على التجاره الاوروبيه والاستعمار الاوروبى .
اما من وجهة النظر المصرية فأن القناة كانت شئوما على البلاد واستقلالها ، لانها طمعت فيها دول الاستعمار ، وجعلتها تسعى دائما للاستيلاء على مصر ، وتضاعف جهودها لتحقيق هذا الغرض ، ومما لاشك فيه ان مطامع الاحتلال الانجليزى قد تضاعفت فى مصر بعد ان تم حفر قناة السويس ، وكانت زريعتها فى ذلك هو الاطمئنان على ان هذا الطريق الجديد ، ولهذا فأن المصريين ينظرون الى قناة السويس نظرة تختلف عن الاوروبيين الذين ينظرون اليه على انه افضل اعمال الخديوى سعيد فى مصر الا اننا كمصريين نرى انه اكبر غلطه فى تاريخه ، لانه عمل على فتح باب التدخل الاستعمارى فى مصر ، وجعلها هدفا للمطامع الاوروبيه .
وكانت بداية الفكره حينما ارسل المسيو فردينان دلسبس رساله يهنىء فيها سعيد باشا بأرتقاء عرش مصر ، ويبلغه عن حضوره ليقدم له فروض التهانى ، ( فقد كان والد دلسبس " الكونت ماتيو دلسبس " تربطه صله قديمه بمحمد على باشا منذ ان كان قنصلا لفرنسا فى مصر سنة 1803 ) فأجابه سعيد على تهنئته ، واستدعاه الى مصر ، فسرعان ماجاء الى الاسكندرية فى نوفمبر سنة 1854 ، واستقبله سعيد باشا بحفاوه بالغه ، ثم اصطحبه فى رحله من رحلاته الحربيه ، وسار معه من الاسكندرية الى مصر عن طريق الصحراء الغربيه .
فأغتنم دلسبس هذه الفرصه ليفاتح سعيد باشا فى مشروع قناة السويس ، وزين له انه اذا وفق فى هذا المشروع فأنه سيخلد ذكراه ويكسب ثناء العالم بأسره ، وكان سعيد باشا يعلم ان والده محمد على باشا قد رفض فكرة قناة السويس من قبل ، الا انه قبل المشروع اما اغراءات دلسبس ووعده بمساعدته وتأييده فى تحقيقه . 
منح امتياز القناة :
عندما وصل سعيد باشا الى القاهره ومعه فردنان دلسبس لم تكد تمضى ايام معدوده حتى منحه بموجب العقد المؤرخ فى 30 نوفمبر سنة 1854 امتياز تأسيس شركة عامة لحفر قناة السويس ، واستثمارها لمدة 99 عاما ابتداء من تاريخ فتح القناة للملاحة ، وهكذا حصل دلسبس على بغيته التى كان يسعى لها منذ ثلاث وعشرين عاما ، وهذا العقد هو المعروف بعقد الامتياز الاول ، وتواصلت بعد ذلك جميع الاجراءات الخاصة بالمشروع ، وكان سعيد باشا قد اشترط لصحة الامتياز ان يصدق عليه السلطان العثمانى ، على الرغم من نيته تنفيذ المشروع بغض النظر عن هذا التصديق .
البدء فى حفر القناة : 
وفى 25 ابريل سنة 1859 ذهب المسيو دلسبس الى شاطىء البحر الابيض فى الموقع الى انشئت فيه بعد ذلك مدينة بورسعيد ، واقيم هناك احتفالا كبيرا ضرب فيه دلسبس اول معول فى ارض القناة ، واقتدى به الحاضرون ، فكانت تلك الضربة ايذانا بالبدء فى العمل ، وكانت فى الواقع هى اول ضربة فى صرح استقلال مصر .
ومر المشروع بعد ذلك بعدة مشاكل الا ان العمل استمر اى ان جرت مياه البحر الابيض فى القناه حتى بحيرة التمساح ، وذلك فى 18 نوفمبر سنة 1862 ، والى هذه المرحلة وصلت القناة فى عهد سعيد باشا .
وفاة سعيد باشا :
ذهب سعيد باشا الى اوروبا ليستشفى من مرض خطير اصابه ، الا انه لم ينجح فيه اى علاج فى الخارج ، فعاد الى الاسكندرية فى اواخر سنة 1862 ، وقد اشتد عليه المرض ، حتى توفى فى صباح يوم 18 يناير سنة 1863 ، وقد بلغ من العمر 42 عاما ، وقد كانت مدة حكمة ثمانى سنوات وتسعة اشهر وستة ايام ، ودفن فى الاسكندرية فى مسجد النبى دانيال .
رحم الله الخديوى سعيد الذى قام بالكثير والكثير فى مدة حكم قليلة لم تتجاوز التسع سنوات ، واليوم وبعد مرور تلك السنوات الطويلة، اصبحت قناة السويس تمثل قيمة كبيرة لمصر، بل وتعتبر من اهم مصادر الدخل القومى المصرى

منقول
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يناير 2014)

*







حفر قناة السويس*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يناير 2014)

*


قناة السويس​
بعد قيام الرحالة فاسكو دي جاما باكتشاف طريق رأس الرجاء الصالح لم تعد السفن القادمة تمر على مصر بل تدور حول قارة إفريقيا. وبعد ضمّ بريطانيا العظمى الهند إلى ممتلكاتها أصبح طريق رأس الرجاء الصالح حكراً على بريطانيا وحدها. لذلك فقد كان على فرنسا أن تفعل شيئاً يعيد لها مجدها وهيبتها لذا ظهرت الحاجة لحفر قناة السويس. ولكن معظم تلك المحاولات باءت بالفشل بسبب وجود اعتقاد خاطئ بأن منسوب مياه البحر الأحمر أعلى من مياه البحر المتوسط.
في عهد نابليون بونابرت وأثناء وجود الحملة الفرنسية بمصر، وتحديداً في 14 نوفمبر 1799م، كُلّف أحد المهندسين الفرنسيين ويدعى لوبيير بتشكيل لجنة لدراسة منطقة برزخ السويس لبيان جدوى حفر قناة اتصال بين البحرين. إلا أن التقرير الصادر عن لجنة لوبيير كان خاطئاً وذكر أن منسوب مياه البحر الأحمر أعلى من منسوب مياه البحر المتوسط بمقدار 30 قدم و 6 بوصات، بالإضافة لوجود رواسب وطمي النيل وما يمكن أن بسببه من سد لمدخل القناة مما أدى لتجاهل تلك الفكرة.وقد توفي فيها من العمال 341080 مصري نتيجة اعمال السخرة
وفي أثناء حكم محمد علي باشا لمصر كان قنصل فرنسا بمصر هو مسيو ميمو ونائبه هو مسيو فرديناند دى لسبس وكان في ذلك الوقت عام 1833 جاء أصحاب سان سيمون الفرنسي الاشتراكي إلى مصر لإنشاء قناة السويس ولاقا حفاوة بالغة من مسيو دى لسبس وعرضا الفكرة على الخديو إسماعيل.
في عام 1840 وضع المهندس الفرنسي لينان دى بلفون بك والذي كان يعمل مهندساً بالحكومة المصرية وضع مشروعاً لشق قناة مستقيمة تصل بين البحرين الأحمر والأبيض وأزال التخوف السائد من علو منسوب مياه البحر الأحمر على البحر المتوسط وأكد أن ذلك لا ضرر منه بل على العكس سوف يساعد على حفر القناة وأن مياه النيل كذلك يجرى ماؤها من الجنوب إلى الشمال وتصب في البحر المتوسط.
في 15 أبريل 1846 أنشأ السان سيمونيون بباريس جمعية لدراسات قناة السويس وأصدر المهندس الفرنسي بولان تالابو تقريرا في أواخر عام 1847 مبنياً على تقرير لينان دى بلفون أكد فيه إمكانية حفر قناة تصل بين البحرين دون حدوث أي طغيان بحرى. وكان في ذلك الوقت عام 1833 جاء أصحاب سان سيمون الفرنسي الاشتراكي إلى مصر لإنشاء قناة السويس ولاقا حفاوة بالغة من مسيو دى لسبس وعرضا الفكرة على الخديو إسماعيل.
(المصدر ويكيبيديا)

*


----------



## soul & life (24 يناير 2014)

موضووع رائع رائع والصور مدهشة .. لو اردنا ان نقارن بين الصورة وبين الاماكن حاليا على ارض الواقع هنجد ملامح الزمن الجميل مجرد ملامح
شارع البورصة و بعض الميادين فى اسكندرية فيها مبانى شكلها تحفة وهى ما تبقى من الزمن الجميل مبانى قديمة تستخدم بعضها كمصالح حكومية والبعض مهجورة ولا احد يعلم قيمتها تاريخ عظيم لبلد عظيمة اشكر حضرتك على المجهود الرائع وفكرة الموضوع الهايلة
شكرا ..  امتعتنا بتاريخ بلادنا وجعلتنا نفتخر ونتشوق لمعرفة تاريخنا وحضارتنا.


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يناير 2014)

*



احد مشاهد حفل افتتاح قناة السويس - نوفمبر 1869 ...*​


----------



## zama (24 يناير 2014)

الإمتياز حق ..


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2014)

*



حفر قناة السويس*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2014)

*



حفر قناة السويس *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2014)

*



حفر قناة السويس *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2014)

*



حفر قناة السويس
حفرها الفقراء ...... ليغتنى منها اللصوص .....  *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2014)

*



مبنى شركة قناة السويس*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2014)

*



احد المبانى الجميلة .. بور سعيد*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2014)

*



بور سعيد ... ميدان ديليسبس 1870م*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2014)

*



بورسعيد ..... بداية الإنشاء*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2014)

*



بورسعيد - 1870*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2014)

*



بور سعيد ومسجد حديث البناء آنذاك منذ حوالى 150 سنة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2014)

*



بور سعيد ومشهد جميل*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2014)

*



بورسعيد التى لم نراها*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2014)

*



بورسعيد .... الجميلة فى البلدان*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2014)

*



القاهرة .. مشهد اكثر من رائع .. من اعلى مسجد محمد على بالقلعة ... من الزمن الجميل حوالى 1862م*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2014)

*



الملك فاروق فى احد مساجد القاهرة للإحتفال بالمولد النبوى *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2014)

*



منطقة الأهرامات فى الثلاثينيات*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2014)

*



موكب المحمل فى شوارع القاهرة أوائل القرن الماضى*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2014)

*



مــولد .......1887*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2014)

*



ميدان الاوبرا*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2014)

*



ميدان الاوبرا ... فى احد ايام الشتاء بالقاهرة .... فى ثلاثينات القرن الماضى
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2014)

*



ميدان التحرير حينما كان اسمه ميدان الاسماعيلية وقبل بناء مسجد عمر مكرم مكان مسجد كريم الدين*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2014)

*



ميدان الخديوى عباس منطقة صلاح الدين حالياً فى مصر الجديدة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2014)

*



ميدان باب الحديد (رمسيس) عام 1904*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2014)

*



ميدان دى ليسبس .. بور سعيد 1875 تقريبا
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2014)

*



ميدان رمسيس فى أواخر الخمسينيات*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 فبراير 2014)

الأحتفال الأول بثورة 23 يوليو

[YOUTUBE]FU8ajpIqAys[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 فبراير 2014)

ان سبب تخلف مصر ورجوعها الى الخلف
هو الاحتلال الاسلامى لها
لا يوجد دولة فى العالم دخلها المسلمون الا وحولوا
هذه الدولة الى خراب ودمار


----------



## المقاتل الحقيقي (24 مارس 2014)

*الكثافة السكانية هي المشكلة*


----------



## المقاتل الحقيقي (24 مارس 2014)

*الكثافة السكانية هي المشكلة !*


----------

